# Worthless Wood Box



## PaulDoug (Jan 20, 2011)

I had a piece of wood that was soooo punky I just couldn't hold it     together, but it is so pretty I just couldn't give up on it.  So, I     decided to give a try at casting it.  I roughed it out as best I     could, made a mold out of a plastic container.  I put a small     container inside (pill bottle) so I would waste as much Alumilite.      Poured it and stuck it in my pressure pot for a few hours.  Than I     did the same with what was left of the lid.  Then I turned it.  I     ended up with this little plastic box! My wife doesn't like it.  I     haven't made up my mind yet.  No matter it was fun.


----------



## srf1114 (Jan 20, 2011)

i like it.


----------



## clayton717 (Jan 20, 2011)

I like it too


----------



## maxman400 (Jan 20, 2011)

I really Like that kind of stuff, If you decide you don't like it I'll send you my address and even pay the postage. :wink: LOL.
By The Way Great Job, and A GREAT looking Box. :biggrin:


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 20, 2011)

+ another 1 for liking it.


----------



## David Keller (Jan 20, 2011)

I think it's pretty cool...  For some reason, I really like the little clear area at the knob.  Nice job.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 20, 2011)

I like it also. Nice job.


----------



## phillywood (Jan 20, 2011)

Paul, I like it and I think the clear top makes it unique and it ahs lots of swirl and character to it. Just give it little time it will grow on her.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with everyone else , I like it too . The wood has allot of character and the clear part on the top really sets it off .


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 20, 2011)

Unbelievable! I too have to agree with the rest of the croud and say I too like it!


----------



## JohnU (Jan 21, 2011)

I like it....better yet I Love it!  .... so much that I want to go make one for myself.  It really shows what that wood has to offer and magnifies the inner wood in the clear areas.  A definate WINNER!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 21, 2011)

Again for all above plus congratulations on a great save.
Charles


----------



## MR2MAN (Jan 21, 2011)

I love it! I agree with everyone with the clear at the knob. How did you finish it? Micromesh and polish?


----------



## fernhills (Jan 21, 2011)

It looks great.  It may be a good idea for shaving mugs.  Nice work.  Carl


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 21, 2011)

Well thanks for all the nice comments.  It is finished by sanding 220 through 600 sand paper and then all the way through with micro mesh, followed by Hut plastic polish and a coat of Res. wax.  On the lid I used Brasso for polishing.  It seemed to work better than the Hut Plastic Polish.  I don't know why.

The shaving mug is a good idea.  If I had more of this wood, I make a shaving set out of it.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 21, 2011)

I like it a lot, what is not to like? I do not see anything wrong with it, it is beautiful and the clear on the handle just ads character. You have garbage wood into functional one of kind art.


----------



## greggas (Jan 21, 2011)

Paul 
thanks for showing that .  I have thought often about doing something similar...looks like fun


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 21, 2011)

I can see why you did not want to throw the wood away. It is beautiful.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 21, 2011)

Besides the wild grain pattern, the thing that also caught my eye was the clear knob. I can't explain it but that part is really cool. I think it would have been spoilt ( spoiled?) if you had used coloured resin.

Beautifully done


----------

